# [Wet Thumb Forum]-55g tank to be planted



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello all,

I have kept reef tanks for a while now, but I have also kept a freshwater tank for much longer. I've decided that I really need to liven up the freshwater tank. Someone pointed this forum out to me, so here I am.









I have a 55 gallon aquarium with a couple large angel fish (hand size) and a few tetras. My filtration is a MarineLand Hot Magnum canister filter. I do not have any live plants.

After spending some time browsing the forum here, I am a bit stunned by the beauty of some of the tanks pictured!

I would like to make my tank a planted tank. My main concern to start off with is lighting. What would be recommended for a 55g tank? Other concerns are filtration & water flow.

Once those things are taken into consideration (and any other things you all suggest), then I can get into plants, rocks, driftwood, etc etc...

Thanks in advance!

Greg


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome to the AB forum!

For a 55 gallon tank you'll need at least 110 watts of lighting, that's about 2 wpg. Look through the AB store for some 55 watt retrofits or look through ahsupply.com for some additional retrofits.

If you go with a higher light, you'll need to inject co2 and ferts.

-John N.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey, and welcome to the forum! Well you can always go with the AH supply from Robert here at the Aquabotanic store. If your not much of a do it your selfer, thats fine too. I installed my kits and I am terrible with lights and the such. The 2x55 watt Bright Kit is a great buy. If your really really not into setting up your own lighting, you could go with one of the compact flourescant strips. I have 2 4 x 65 watt Coralife fixtures and they were pretty good. Whatever route you take with lighting, make sure you have good reflectors.


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks.. Those lights would be no problem, nice price too. I really like the reflectors. Going to do a diy canopy for fairly cheap for them. 

Do I need a glass top on my tank? If not, how high from the water should I mount the lights?


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

I wouldnt put a glass top on it. Glass tops with block some light from getting into the tank. I usually mounted my lights just above the black rim of the tank. The closer the better


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

What type of substrate should I use?


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Read this, it will answer all your questions.
Good luck.
http://rexgrigg.com/


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

> Originally posted by Pete City:
> Read this, it will answer all your questions.
> Good luck.
> http://rexgrigg.com/


I appreciate the guide, but I much rather the sense of community of an online forum and teh friendly advice of fellow members.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Like I said "Good Luck"


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll help you out. If you got the money. I would purchase some Eco-Complete Planted Substrate. It's a dark soil substrate that is great for planted tanks. Usually runs about $20 a bag. Check out Aquariumplants.com. You'll need at 6-8 bags. The other commerical brand is Flourite. It's a brown red color, and runs about $20 a bag online. You can find this at Petsmart for $25. 

There are other ways of doing it, with sand, and other substrates that are cheaper but those are more involved. 

-John N.


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks John. If I have learned anything keeping reef tanks, it's that buying cheap costs you much more in the long run than getting the best you can in the beginning does. I am sure that principle holds true with fw planted tanks too!

Just took a look at the substrates you suggested. I really like the Flourite (admittedly because of color mainly). 

Is it uncommon to mix in some gravel (say 15-20%) to such a substrate?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

People do flourite 50/50 with small 3mm grain gravel. The key is to have small grains. That's mainly to help hold down the plants, rooting space, and provide space for bacteria pockets.

I should mention with flourite, you'll have to spend about 1 hr each bag rinsing it out, or you'll end up with a muddy mess in your tank. Flourite is incredible dirty, and has lots of loose dust that needs to be rinsed out.

I don't want to discourage you from the cheaper alternatives. Soil Master substrate is becoming more popular 50# bag for $20. Here's where you could purchase it. http://www.lesco.com/?PageID=27&ItemNumber=083365

BTW if you like a gray color Onyx Sand will provide that for you too. I believe aquariumplants.com has that one too. I would recommend aquabotanic.com for substrates, but I don't think they carry any. But they have good CO2 reactors, regulators and retrofit lighting there. Check them out too.

-John N.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

I would go with Eco. I use eco in all of my tanks. The growth results are very good. I again went the lazy route, because I dont have to rinse Eco at all. I have had Flourite and found it to be a pain.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would go with Eco complete as well, just because I like the color, and the dump it in with no hassels factor. But I forgot to mention that if you do get flourite, you can find the cheapest online price, print that out, and take it to Petsmart to Price match. I got my flourite for half the cost of what Petsmart charges you. You might have to hit 2-3 stores to get the total 6-8 bags you need. Petsmart usually only carries 1-3 bags at most at any give time. 

John N.


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, it sounds like the Eco complete is what I need to go with. Especially since I am working with an existing tank that already has eastablished livestock in it.

I apppreciate the feedback about cleaning and things like that. That's the sort of stuff I'd never get reading product information.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Well it looks like your off to a good start...keep us updated!


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

> Originally posted by Riley:
> Well it looks like your off to a good start...keep us updated!


Definitely will! It will be mid-January before I get started with doing this, but I enjoy photo-documenting things I do so expect plenty of photos then as well.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Greg, and Welcome!

That is GREAT that you plan to photo document this setup - there is a special forum Robert (our wonderful admin) has set up for journals, etc. 

With just fish livestock, are you thinking to set up the tank "around" them, or remove them while you set it up. I'd think taking them out (one of those big plastic storage bins works great for temp housing) would be less stressful in the long run.

Have you perused all the forums here? Coming from a reef-keeping background, I'm sure you're comfortable with lots of equipment and detailed parameters, but have you considered El Natural? Its a low-tech, low-maintenance approach to keeping planted tanks. In a nutshell, it says the reasons most folks who first try aquarium plants don't succeed is because they haven't provided the key ingredients - a rich substrate and light. Using a soil (yep.... soil) underlayer, an ecosystem can be established in which plants are the main filtering & water purifying mechanism. Water changes are minimal (and for some, very rare events) and the bioload of fish is light. If you're not planning to increase your existing fish population, it sounds like you already have the fish load down pat!

So, I can "hear" in the great posts so far that the assumption is you're going "high tech" (yeah....and I can HEAR the vicarious equipment lust, you guys! *grin*) but I'd first ask the question of whether you plan to establish a plant tank using a high tech approach or a low tech, "El Natural", or "Walstad" type approach. 

"High Tech" usually includes high lights (at least 2 wpg, more commonly above 3 wpg), iron-rich substrate, CO2 addition (DIY or pressurized canister), fertilizer dosing, pH adjusters (the CO2 can strongly affect pH swings) and fast plant growth, often requiring frequent trimming. Advantages include absolutely luxurient plant growth, and the ability to grow high-light requiring plants. 

The low-tech or "Walstad" style setup generally has moderate lighting (1.8 wpg is OK, 2 -2.5 is fine, and 3 wpg is almost too high). This does curtail some plants with the highest light requirements, but lots of "Walstad" folks grow things like glosso and red hygros. I have both of these, and I'm still getting very nice color in my hygro, and the glosso is growing nicely, I've even got some Hemianthus callictroides going now, and while slow, it IS getting established. Nutrients from the soil underlayer benefit the plants, and fish waste is part of the equation. Filtration is minimal (especially biological, which effectively competes with the plants) and water changes are infrequent. Plant growth is not nearly as fast, but some very beautiful results can still be obtained. For someone like myself, who has a limited budget for hobbies (just bought a condo), and limited time to monitor my aquariums, this is a great and rewarding alternative. Most of my fish went into spawning mode soon after getting them, and now regularly display mating behaviour. I have happy plants, fish, shrimp and snails. And, when I leave for vacation for a week, I just make sure everyone is well fed before I leave, and give them some live foods upon my return. Honestly, sometimes when I read about all the equipment issues and troubles the high tech setups can encounter, I'm amazed at just how easy my tanks are! Granted, I sometimes feel twinges of envy at the pristine and luxurient growth in the high-tech tanks I regularly see here, but then I take off for a weekend without a second thought (the lights are on timers) and I'm again glad I've gone the low-tech route.

Just something to Consider!
-Jane


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

Really all I am planning is to add the proper lighting, substrate, plants, & invertebrates to my tank and that is all. So mostly I am here to find out what the "proper" stuff is. I'll be getting lighting and a canopy done nmext month, then be back here for advice.

Oh and I will put my fish into a large rubbermaid container for a few days when I add the substrate. This won't be the first time they have been in it temporarily. Hvae done it when I have moved the tank, when I have moved to a ne whome, etc etc. 

I am counting on the plants and substrate helping with filtration by soaking up fish waste such and thus using the nutrients. A few snails for algae control, etc etc.

PS: my approach in my reef tank is very similar. For example, every living thing I put into that tank has a purpose.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Ah Greg........ have you done some reading over on the El Natural forum? (Go to the header All Wet Thumb Forums, it is a few below the First Planted Aquarium forum). 

I've had a lot of success using a soil underlayer. The thing is to not get too many organics in it. The soil will provide all the micronutrients the plants need, while they get the nitrogen-derived nutrients (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate) from the water/fish waste, as they act as filters. Do read the El Natural forums - I think you'll pick up on the ideas very quickly, from the sounds of your reef tank. 

And if you have any Christmas gifts you need to exchange, you might pick up Diana Walstad's book as a replacement - the Ecology of the Planted Aquarium. Sure beats that "Ho Ho Ho" necktie!

Seriously though, I've been very pleased over the years with how easy a planted aquarium can be, if you're willing to make a few slight compromises on the rate of growth of your plants, the Squeeky-Clean appearance, and the desire for brilliant reds out of your "red" plants. 

And after the initial break in period (about 2-3 months, depending on conditions) I have not had difficulty with algae. I keep snails and shrimp to combat algae, and firmly believe that some of my floating plants (Salvinia auriculata, Amazon frogbit) release algae-inhibiting compounds into the water. 

I'm glad you'll remove your fish during setup. Those big bins are great! And you're on the right track, learning and gathering information first. If you can keep a reef setup healthy, I think you'll be great with aquatic plants!
-Jane


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey again everyone...

I am getting going with my tank now. I have purchased my light kit and have made an inexpensive canopy (15 dollars cost). 

I decided to go with the Soilmaster product, mainly becuause of cost, but also the color is just fine. There is a Lesco right around the corner from me. It should be in tomorrow.

I have my fish in a 50 gallon rubbermaid right now as I prepare the tank for the changes. 

Any recommendations on how to add the Soilmaster to the tank?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if you need to rinse it off or not. Maybe someone will chime in about that. OR test a sample using a filled bowl and see how much dust and murkyness comes out if any.

I would add water very very slowly. I hear that stuff is pretty light, so you don't want to wait around while a muddy mess clears. 
Can't wait to see your new setup, and I bet your fish can't either.









-John N.


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

After reading up on it, I am pretty sure I will need to rinse it a bit. Any suggestions for rinsing methods?


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok, time for an update.

Preface: The fish were in a huge rubbermaid container while work was done on the tank.

Things I have done to tank:
- Built a cheap canopy for about 20 bucks, painted black to mount stand.
- Painted the back of the tank navy blue.
- Bought lighting kit - the type sold on this site.
- Added the soilmaster substrate in my tank. It did need heavy rinsing. I did this all in tank, siphoning as I went. I love the way it looks and it only costed me 16 bucks total!
- Spent about 15 bucks on various plants just to get started. 
- Added a few pieces of natural driftwood.


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

As you can see, I am getting some green algae growth. Not unexpected though with the huge lighting increase. It's not too bad though. However, i wish I had not added the driftwood just yet because of it. I will have to clean it up somehow later. 

In my reef tank, I would simply add some type of creature (snails, fish) that eat that specific type of algae. Any recommendations?


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi, try the "Siamese Algae Eaters":
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_sae.php

and "Otocinclus":
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_oto.php
... although I think the latter's more sensitive. A few died on me lately...


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

You might want to add some more fast growing stem plants. You need to cram as many plants in the tank as possible. You want to out compete the algae with the fast growin stem plants.


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the advice on algae control. I added a good bit of moneywart and a couple hornwart plants to the tank. This seems to have helped otuj a great deal. I am looking for some otocinclus locally, have had a couple long ago and like those.


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, just when I thought I had gotten ahead of the algae issue.... I had a bloom this past weekend and now the water is a murky micture of green. I do not want to rush and do lots of water changes, but have done one 20% change. Not of any help though. Any suggestions?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would perform a water change to clear up the bloom and add more plants. Nice looking tank BTW it looks really good with the blue background.

-John N.


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, things ar eprogressing well thanks to the advice from people here.

Here is a quick full tank shot from today:









Tank room:









The Reef Tank:


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Looking like everything is filling in nicely. Looking good!


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

> Originally posted by Riley:
> Looking like everything is filling in nicely. Looking good!


Yeah, got a smallish plec in there now. I like watching fish grow so I'll get to do plenty of that with it.









Just picked up a couple octocinclus as well. Not much thought (aside from plenty of fast growing stem plants) has been put into the plant so far. Getting the hang of it first.

I just noticed, you can see the reflection of my reef tank on the right edge of the photo.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

If you picked up a common plec....I would get rid of him. The common will get HUGE. Go with a bristlenose....if you want exotic go with an albino bristlenose. From the reflection looks like the reef tank is doing nicely also.


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

> Originally posted by Riley:
> If you picked up a common plec....I would get rid of him. The common will get HUGE. Go with a bristlenose....if you want exotic go with an albino bristlenose. From the reflection looks like the reef tank is doing nicely also.


Yes, I know it will get HUGE. My mom will take it when it does. (wonder who got me interested in this stuff long ago)

I updated the previous post with a couple more pictures.


----------



## Greg_in_BR (Dec 18, 2005)

Just stopping by to give a photo update of my tank.

First of all though, I can not thank each of you enough for the help and advice in making this into a planted tank. I've barely gotten started but I like what I see so far. I'll actually enjoy fooling with this tank over time.

Thus far I was able to do everything (canopy built, new lights, soil, plants) for about 175 bucks. Very economical, expecially for the dramatic change!

Now for the photos:




























The algae bloom has been gone for nearly a week now. I have not fooled with the plants yet but will soon.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Man that reef tank is nice. You should get a foregroud plant going in that tank. I would suggest something easy like pygmy chain sword or dwarf sag. Robert has both right now I believe. Looking good...looking forward to more pics!


----------

